# New Hutch's Added.



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2020)

Picked up 5 Bottles Yesterday. A Blue Detroit Seltzer Bottles & then these 4 Hutch's, or 3 Hutch's since the one is a Baltimore Loop Seal shaped like a Hutch. The John Schue is a new different variation & was not on Hutchbook website so just had it added. I already had the Traverse City Joyce Bottle but this one had a Makers Mark while my other one did not. Ends up I didn't know it but the new addition Copper City Vincent Vairo variation is a rare one at least according to the U.P. Michigan Bottle Book. The Central I had but bought because it was cheap because of some big nasty cracks unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2020)

It is a good possibly even a rare day when we add 4 new bottles to our collections.  Very nice and congratulations.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## embe (Nov 22, 2020)

I like the Traverse City one, and the way they were able to fit so much on the Copper City one.,


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 23, 2020)

Awesome! I have some AL Joyce bottles but not a hutch.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> Awesome! I have some AL Joyce bottles but not a hutch.



I have the AL Joyce in a Straight Sided Coke also. Pic below.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 23, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Palani (Nov 25, 2020)

Hutch soda's are what most diggers have in their collection in Hawaii and one of my favorites.


----------

